# Anyone have experience with baby suddenly not moving very much?



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2008)

My SIL is pregnant with her first. She's about 28 weeks. She is freaking out right now because her baby girl is suddenly not moving much (normally moves a ton), and my SIL says she's been feeling "weird" all day. She doesn't want to go to the ER yet to get checked in case it's just first-time jitters, but I can tell she's really nervous.

So I'm wondering, have any of you mamas experienced something like this and have the baby wind up being just fine? Is there any reason the baby might suddenly stop moving or slow way down, something that's normal and not life-threatening?

I just want to try and comfort her until she decides whether to get checked out.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

I have days where there is more or less activity. I think it depends on baby's position more than anything. Has she tried doing kick counts? If she isn't getting 10 movements in an hour or so, she should probably go in just to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## GoodNamesGone (Apr 24, 2009)

Usually when I have days with less activity it's because I've been on my feet a lot- my baby doesn't move much while I'm on my feet.

If I settle down, she starts moving again.

The tips I was given are to find a quiet place to sit, no distractions. Eat a full meal, and drink something cold. The baby reacts to the endorfins released by eating, and it also doesn't like to be near the cold and will move away from it- these things should make it move. Then do a kick count- I was told 10 kicks in 2 hours is good.

Right now, the baby might be moving in ways she doesn't feel. I've been told by several people that the cold drink really works good.

She shouldn't be afraid to seek help if she's scared- better safe than sorry. When it comes to a baby, medical staff are usually very understanding. I would encourage her to talk to her regular care provider before going to the ER though.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

It doesn't hurt to go in and see. If she feels really nervous, she could call the doctor. The doctor could reassure her, or might tell her to come in. I am not one for doctors, but they do have a place.

I often have days where my baby is really quiet and barely moves at all, or seems not to. I think that the baby's position sometimes has something to do with it. When baby is posterior I can feel a lot of limb movement, but I think when he or she is facing my back, I don't feel anything at all (I am 36 weeks now).

I noticed that if I eat a nice meal and go for a walk or dance or do something to get my blood moving that baby sometimes becomes more active once I sit down.

I also noticed that my baby has a pattern of being very very active for three days, and then very quiet for three days. So it seems to be normal for my baby to be like that, which makes me much less nervous.


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you both. I just asked her about the kick counts and she said she doesn't think she's even had 10 total for the whole day. She has tried caffeine and cold drinks, which usually cause a lot of movement, but so far, nothing. She's going to go in. I'm really worried for her. She finally got pregnant after a year of fertility treatments, and she is so completely and totally invested in this baby. Please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

If she doesn't want to go in, why doesn't she call her HCP and see what they say?

eta: just saw you said she's going in.


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
If she doesn't want to go in, why doesn't she call her HCP and see what they say?

eta: just saw you said she's going in.

Yeah, she is calling her MW but heading in just in case.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Keeping up hope for her! I felt noticeably less movement around 30 weeks that continued until 39 when she was born...and I got an 11lber! Maybe her baby is getting squished in there.


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

I had that exact thing happen to me! It started 2 days ago and the baby's movements all of a sudden went WAY down and he's usually a very active little guy. Yesterday (the 2nd day of little movement), I decided that I needed to go in and make sure everything was fine. I had eaten ice cream and some skittles and a can of juice and laid on my side for awhile and got nothing, so I called up my MW and went in. It was worth it for my peace of mind. If the mother is worried they won't deny you coming in to get it checked out. They reassured me that even if it was just for my sake, it was worth me coming in. He turned out to be just fine and today he's back to normal with movements. I hope everything turns out okay for your SIL as well.


----------



## GoodNamesGone (Apr 24, 2009)

Let us know how it goes- I'm hoping everything is just fine







:


----------



## zuzunel09 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm about 28 weeks with my first, too. I just read a heartbreaking thread about a baby who was stillborn after the cord wrapped around her neck, so ever since last night I've been in terror that my boy's jerky movements mean he's in distress, but I'm even more scared that the movements will stop!

Most likely everything is ok with your sister in law's baby. The third trimester is when they start running out of room in the uterus, so they can't move around as much. Babies can have sluggish days, too, I guess. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stealthmode* 
Thank you both. I just asked her about the kick counts and she said she doesn't think she's even had 10 total for the whole day. She has tried caffeine and cold drinks, which usually cause a lot of movement, but so far, nothing. She's going to go in. I'm really worried for her. She finally got pregnant after a year of fertility treatments, and she is so completely and totally invested in this baby. Please keep her in your thoughts.

Any updates?


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

My son Liam was stillborn at 28 weeks. His movements gradually slowed over the course of weeks. The day he died I remember feeling him move twice around lunch time. That night at dinner I had a funny feeling but couldn't put my finger on it. Just started sobbing hysterically while washing dishes. Didn't even _consider_ anything could be wrong with my baby. After all, my midwife kept telling me he was running out of room to move because he was growing so well -- that reduced fetal movements were normal in the third trimester. The next morning when I rolled over in bed there was just a sick 'thud' in my belly. Same when I rolled to the other side.

You tell her to go in and get checked at ONCE and to FORCE the issue if she has to. Nothing is worse than regret. Nothing.


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the replies! She did go in and everything was just fine--they got a good, strong heartbeat. The nurse told her she did the right thing by coming in and not to wait next time if she feels worried, so I think that helped her to not feel embarrassed. She told me today that she is feeling a lot more movement already.

And *Sleepyheaded_Mama*--There are no words.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

s Sleepyheaded mama.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm so glad everything turned out okay.

Sleepyheaded_Mama, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine.


----------

